# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Dexmo, wearable mechanical exoskeleton, Dexta Robotics, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - Dexta Robotics

"Dexmo: an exoskeleton for you to touch the digital world" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Dexmo+double uArm performing a bomb disposal task 

Published on Sep 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Dexmo Demo Combo for Roboticists 

Published on Oct 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Dexmo : Live Demonstration at Oculus Connect and VR Play 

Published on Oct 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Dexmo: an exoskeleton for you to touch the digital world 

 Published on Oct 24, 2014




> Introducing Dexmo: an exoskeleton for you to touch the digital world

----------


## Airicist

Article "This glove is bringing touch into virtual reality"

by Elizabeth Robinson
October 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Dexmo: An exoskeleton for you to touch the digital world

Published on Aug 23, 2016




> The new Dexmo: An exoskeleton to let you physically touch the digital world.

----------

